# Addamovie.com - call for entries - composers - deadline january 15th, 2021



## ojczeo (Jan 1, 2021)

https://addamovie.com/festival-details



Each year, the AddAMovie Film Festival  (an initiative of Paracademia Center, Inc.) organizes a composition contest for international film composers to demonstrate their talents.



Participants are asked to write a piece for a selected film or series excerpt. This year, the chosen film is Lotte Reiniger’s Cinderella. Composers will pick a short (up to 4 minute section) of the movie, and write a string quartet score for their selected excerpt.



Chosen by a professional jury, up to three winners will be honored with the AddAMovie Award for the their compositions. In addition, the first place winner will receive an archival recording of their piece, performed by Quartet Metadata, a New York based string quartet, our ensemble in residence. The finalists will also be invited to attend the AddAMovie Film Festival 2021 - (in)Voluntary Body Mutilation festival presented virtually on March 8th 2021. They will also receive a consultation with the member of the quartet, as well as with one of our resident composers.


Applications will be accepted between *October 12th, 2020 and January 15th, 2021.* 



HOW IT WORKS






The participant should write a composition for an excerpt of _Cinderell_a, an animated film by Lotte Reiniger. 
The participant should write an original composition for string quartet (2 violins, viola and violoncello).
A jury consisting of minimum three professionals with experience on the international scene will appoint three finalists, who will be invited to our festival presented virtually (and possibly live, depending on COVID and safety regulations) on March 8th 2021. The festival will remain online for up to a year after the premiere.
The winners will be announced by *February 15th 2021.*
A registration fee of $25 must be paid at time of submission.




*NOTE:* The three finalists give permission to AddAMovie Film Festival to use (part of) their compositions for informational and promotional purposes for the composition contest. This permission is valid for the entire duration of the copyright on the composition and for all countries worldwide. 



For more submission information, click *HERE.*


----------

